# our tune - simon bates



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2008)

who remembers 'our tune' on simon bates' radio 1 show in the 80s?

just had a really funny conversation where we were trying to remember whether it was simon mayo, simon bates or dave lee travis who do it - i thought it was DLT but i was wrong 

you remember - the sad music, the tragic story sent in by a listener (we fell in love, then i had to have my leg cut off, then we were seperated by a terrible storm and never saw each other again....etc), and finished with some dodgy tune (eg chris de burgh) at the end.

(you can relive the music )

anyone remember it? (were the stories actually real?!)


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 21, 2008)

Chris Morris used to send stories in, apparently


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2008)

It was genius. Lives ruined but compressed into two minutes of pure schmaltz for the entertainment of the masses. Wonderful. 

Radio 1 was Smashey n Nicey-ville in them days so he was up against some stiff competition, but Simon Bates was quite possibly the worst fucking DJ ever. I heard him do an anti drugs bit once that consisted of him going:

"If you're on something you shouldn't be ... (significant pause) ... then *just kick it!*" 

I've often wondered if anyone heeded his advice. It made me get addicted to heroin, ironically.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2008)

brilliant (chris morris, that is.)

it never occurred to me until now that the stories might not be real (i was probably 7 at the time, listening in the kitchen with my mum) but given all the recent stuff about tv fakery, i wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2008)

NVP said:


> It made me get addicted to heroin, ironically.


really?

you should write in with your story - see if chris m*yles will resurrect the show - 'how radio 1 fcuked me up'


----------



## mysterygirl (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL I remember 'Our Tune'

I was young, I believed it.  I thought it was all really sad and so _so _wonderful when it worked out for people.  

I don't remember any of the stories though.


----------



## badlands (Aug 22, 2008)

He still does it on classic fm


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2008)

our tune was great, so cheesy  one place I worked at the lads stopped working every day when it came on


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2008)

badlands said:


> He still does it on classic fm


no way! 

i'm gonna tune in. send in a story.

8 to 12 every weekday morning









Tank Girl said:


> our tune was great, so cheesy  one place I worked at the lads stopped working every day when it came on


yeah it was like a national institution. you went down the local shop and everyone would be talking about today's tale of utter misery. what does that say about us? 

mind you, we have big brother now (


----------



## rollinder (Aug 22, 2008)

I heard one of the more recent (last 5 years or so
) ones when he was doing  it somewhere else & some bloke had sent in a  tragic tale of a failed relationship that ended with his apologies to the woman for destroying it - followed by some completly innapropiate song that made him sound like a total stalker.


----------



## badlands (Aug 22, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> no way!
> 
> i'm gonna tune in. send in a story.
> 
> 8 to 12 every weekday morning



You'd better brush up on your classical.

"His leg had to be amputated, his arm was incapacitated, his dog tragically died and his wife ran off with his best friend's wife. This is for him and to let him know I think of him everyday in the prison he is currently incarcerated in. I know he listens. Johann Sebastian Strauss with his fifth concerto with viola and clarinet."


----------



## skunkboy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

I loved it.I was working in a painting squad and 20 of us used to stop when the tune came on


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 22, 2008)

Jo Whiley does something along those lines every morning on her show.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2008)

oh, i used to love our tune. the poignant tales of loves lost and ice on the roads and tragic deaths and then sometimes, overcoming all the odds to triumph in a wonderful way. and then the moment when _the_ tune was revealed. simon bates ability to communicate pathos was, and still remain, unsurpassed. top stuff


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2008)

i remember it, quite moved by some of the stories


----------



## Belushi (Aug 22, 2008)

> Radio 1 was Smashey n Nicey-ville in them days



Was there ever a more succesful satire than Smashey and Nicey? it completely finished off all those old Radio 1 dinosaurs.

I used to like Simon Bates when he was shown at the start of videos warning us about 'sexual swear words'.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 22, 2008)

Belushi said:


> .
> I used to like Simon Bates when he was shown at the start of videos warning us about 'sexual swear words'.



To which me and my chums would shout 'FUCK OFF'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i remember it, quite moved by some of the stories


no need to feel embarassed mate, so did i.

whoops, did i just say that!


----------



## STFC (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to go to work with my Dad in the school holidays, which involved spending a lot of time in the car listening to Radio 1. I remember getting quite upset at some of the sad tales. More than once I had 'something in my eye' when their tune was played at the end.


----------

